# Added more plants to 135



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

Well?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

damn man the coloring on ur piraya is incrediable..has it always been like that?by the way rest of the tank looks great man nice job.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Simply amazing







The set up looks great, but your Piraya's are amazing looking, with some great colors on them


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice! real plants own, they are real I hope


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Nice tank! Just stain the stand, and it'll look perfect!


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

those pirya look awsome!!!!

ian


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

It looks good









And those P. piraya are awesome


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks very good.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

sweet setup and fish look spot on


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Wow, i am jealous!!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> [snapback]1097773[/snapback]​



























Lookit the Colors


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Great tank


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

tank looks great but mabey you could replave the fake drift wood with real. just a suggestion.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

that looks great


----------

